# "Ritter vom Nie" suchen noch Mitglieder



## dimelton (27. Februar 2007)

Da wir uns im Moment im Neuaufbau befinden, können wir jede Klasse gebrauchen. Also, solltet Ihr gerne ein Ritter werden wollen (und das 65lvl überschritten haben), dann bewerbt euch einfach. Dringend suchen wir atm folgende Klassen:

- Krieger
- Schurken
- Paladine
- Hexenmeister
- Schamanen

Nicht mehr gesucht werden Druiden und Magier.
Ansprechpartner i.G. sind Halgli, Soulman und Seward.
Mitbringen solltet ihr auf jedenfall TS und Raiderfahrung vor BC. 

Bewerben könnt Ihr Euch im Forum der Ritter.


----------



## dimelton (5. März 2007)

/push


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

macht euch aber pls nicht deswegen einen ally auf frostwolf. da ist es sowieso schon total überfüllt und das verhältnis ally ist ungefähr 70:30......
aber frostwolf is schon nen lustiger server =D

<3 frostwolf und alle leute da ^^


----------



## dimelton (3. April 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> macht euch aber pls nicht deswegen einen ally..................


warum eigentlich nicht. aber wir suchen leute die lvl 65 oder höher sind.


----------



## Noemi (5. April 2007)

......

aber: echt n1, der name!!! aber net jeder kennt den film...leider xD


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2007)

Ich drücke Euch mal den Thread ein wenig nach oben.

Achja, sehr attraktiver Gildenname! Ich würde es mir glatt überlegen wenn ich auf Frostwolf wäre. ^^


----------



## dimelton (26. April 2007)

hehe. danke fürs pushen.


----------



## Fendulas (27. April 2007)

Frage @ Te: Sucht ihr eigentlich immer noch? Der Post ist ja von Februar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

